# Evento convectivo 24 a 26 de Outubro de 2012



## David sf (30 Set 2012 às 23:29)

*Tópico Resumo do Evento*
Tópico de resumo para efeitos de histórico, com links para seguimentos, imagens e notícias

*Seguimento no fórum:*

 Interior Norte e Centro
 Litoral Norte
 Litoral Centro
 Sul
 Previsões 

*Outros tópicos relacionados no fórum*

 Tornado em Castelo Branco
 Tornado em Igrejinha, Arraiolos

Animação da imagem de satélite, desde a madrugada de dia 24:


----------



## AnDré (24 Out 2012 às 13:12)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Outubro 2012*

Uma boa célula a entrar neste momento na Cruz Quebrada:






--------

Por aqui, vento forte de sul e o céu já voltou a encobrir por nuvens baixas.


----------



## wysiwyg (24 Out 2012 às 13:43)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Outubro 2012*

Viva!

Aqui pela Marinha Grande ainda não se registou nada de assinalável hoje, exceto este céu fantástico, há poucos minutos:


----------



## vitamos (24 Out 2012 às 15:10)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Outubro 2012*

Mammatus neste momento nos céus de Coimbra.


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Out 2012 às 15:13)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Outubro 2012*

Na zona do Cartaxo choveu violentamente por volta das 14h15, na A1 vinha tudo a 80 km/h.


----------



## Pisfip (24 Out 2012 às 15:54)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Outubro 2012*

Ora cá estão elas, tiradas pela hora de almoço:


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (24 Out 2012 às 17:48)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Outubro 2012*

Boa tarde malta,
Por volta das 15.30h, a Nordeste de Coruche, estive a acompanhar uma célula que ainda conseguiu criar uma funnel cloud, mas não se aguentou muito tempo. Estava claramente em rotação...


----------



## windchill (24 Out 2012 às 21:01)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Outubro 2012*

Ainda rendeu isto...

[URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/3/dsc0863cpia.jpg/]
	
 Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL]


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Out 2012 às 15:03)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Outubro 2012*

Bicharoco engraçado 





18,9ºC e vento fraco de SW. 15,8 mm.


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (25 Out 2012 às 17:19)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Outubro 2012*

Directamente do Tornado Alley Ribatejano... Ganhei a tarde, uma Supercélula fofinha em rotação 
Pelas 16.30 em Coruche.


----------



## dASk (25 Out 2012 às 18:42)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Outubro 2012*

Bonitas mammatus estou eu a apreciar agora...


----------



## AndréFrade (25 Out 2012 às 18:49)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Outubro 2012*


----------



## dASk (25 Out 2012 às 18:51)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Outubro 2012*

Belo apanhado também André, mas já se esfumou ... 

Deixo aqui uma foto de há 2m de uma célula bonita por cima da Arrábida!


----------



## Lightning (25 Out 2012 às 18:54)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Outubro 2012*

Apanhei-as mesmo assim bastante definidas. Fotos sem qualquer tipo de edição.

Faz-me mesmo lembrar os _Estates_ quando estive lá fora à caça de tornados...


----------



## windchill (25 Out 2012 às 20:29)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Outubro 2012*

A noite até está bonita....





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Geiras (25 Out 2012 às 20:41)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Outubro 2012*

Bem, aqui caiu há pouco um aguaceiro fortíssimo, 26.2mm registados durante todo o dia de hoje. 

Contribuo também com as "minhas mamas"


----------



## Teles (25 Out 2012 às 21:51)

Umas fotos tiradas hoje em viagem por isso desculpem a qualidade!


----------



## SpiderVV (25 Out 2012 às 22:02)

Aqui vão algumas fotos deste evento, apesar de nada ter ocorrido de especial. 

24/10





25/10

























A célula que provocou o tornado em Castelo Branco:


----------



## windchill (25 Out 2012 às 22:21)

Evento convectivo para sul.... (Serra da Arrábida em fundo)


----------



## Duarte Sousa (26 Out 2012 às 20:18)

*Quarta-feira, 24 de Outubro*

Início da manhã com aguaceiro forte. A manhã seguiu com chuva fraca, por vezes moderada, com alguns intervalos sem chuva. «Registei» alguns trovões perto do fim da manhã, nomeadamente entre as 11h30 e as 11h45.

A tarde iniciou com a passagem de uma célula a Norte de Loures, que precipitação forte por onde passou. A célula:





















Um pequeno e simples vídeo da célula:



Minutos mais tarde, uma nova célula aparece a Oeste de Loures e, aparentemente, «funde-se» com a célula anterior. Algumas fotos:


























A tarde seguiu praticamente sem chuva, apenas alguns aguaceiros fracos.

Ao fim da tarde, chegam novos aguaceiros, fortes, que produziram chuva torrencial durante cerca de 10/15 minutos.

Das 20h às 22h/22h30, choveu fraco a moderado, com relâmpagos a Sul.


O início da noite ficou marcado com um aguaceiro diluviano, 10 minutos de chuva torrencial e algum granizo à mistura. Uma despedida de evento molhada

De resto, aguaceiros fracos.

*Sexta-feira, 26 de Outubro*

Dia de aguaceiros fracos a moderados, da manhã à noite.


----------



## Teles (26 Out 2012 às 22:38)

Mais umas fotos tiradas durante o dia de hoje:






























































[IMG=http://img845.imageshack.us/img845/6196/img1196o.jpg][/IMG]









[IMG=http://img402.imageshack.us/img402/8445/img1247t.jpg][/IMG]


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Out 2012 às 22:44)

Deixo também aqui algumas, apesar de nem se poderem equiparar às dos restantes membros


----------



## Teles (26 Out 2012 às 23:47)

As tuas fotos estão boas SpiderVV cada membro tira  fotos como pode seja de telemóvel ou de uma maquina toda xopt o que interessa é isso mesmo a partilha pois se ninguém partilha-se nada no forum , não teríamos registos daqui a uns anos e como já se sabe por vezes andamos á procura de imagens de eventos anteriores ao forum e por vezes não hesitem obrigado pela partilha


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (27 Out 2012 às 11:43)

> _*Quarta-feira*_, o céu, muito nublado, esteve com formações bastante curiosas, mammatus. *Quando eu puder, publico fotos.*
> Houve apenas alguns aguaceiros, pouco frequentes, e passageiros. Vento moderado a forte de SW.
> 
> Máx: 20.0ºC
> ...



Como prometi (desculpem a qualidade, é que estou a aprender ainda):


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Out 2012 às 12:59)

Excelentes registos, parabéns pessoal !


----------



## Microburst (27 Out 2012 às 14:32)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Outubro 2012*

Boa tarde ao fórum 

Com algum atraso é certo, facto pelo qual peço desculpa aos restantes foristas, compartilho também convosco imagens que captei das magníficas mammatus - e CB's - que entre as 18h e 19h da passada quinta-feira 25 de Outubro se pôde observar em toda a margem sul do Tejo.


----------



## Microburst (27 Out 2012 às 14:32)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Outubro 2012*

Boa tarde ao fórum 

Com algum atraso é certo, facto pelo qual peço desculpa aos restantes foristas, compartilho também convosco imagens que captei das magníficas mammatus - e CB's - que entre as 18h e 19h da passada quinta-feira 25 de Outubro se pôde observar em toda a margem sul do Tejo.


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Out 2012 às 17:06)

Aqui deixo o timelapse de ontem. É longo mas penso que valha a pena 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-UFl1leeqfU"]Timelapse 26-10-12 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Dan (27 Out 2012 às 17:37)

As nuvens avançavam em direcção à câmara. Acabou por resultar um timelapse muito interessante.


----------



## João Pedro (27 Out 2012 às 17:44)

Capturas extraordinárias! As mammatus são mesmo algo de especial.


----------

